# The Toy Cottage Feb 2016



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

The Toy Cottage as it as been named by Mikeymutt, I'd like to name it something else after my visit! Haha

I visited The Toy Cottage with Vertigo Rod and what a visit it was! 
Thing is with visiting these rural sites especially this one, its so rural that wherever you park your car unless you park miles and miles away the locals are going to know your from out of town, and if you park it within walking distance to a abandon cottage then theres a good chance they are going to know where you are. 

Anyway we done a bit of research before we went and we was also told that people had been caught the week before by the farmer and the farmer went mental! taking all this on board we still decide to take a look, we park the car just down the lane and decide to take a bit of a walk as we didn't want to park directly outside and draw any attention to our selfs, we climb over the gate and start walking towards the cottage and has we are about 100 yards away a car drives passed and see us walking towards the cottage, they didn't stop or say anything but they must of been locals as there was only another three farms near by, we get to the cottage and we can see the two entrances to the cottage have been nailed shut and wire holding them closed, but just the the side of one of the doors was a small window, no frame no glass no nothing, so we climbed in and put a piece of wood over the window so it wouldn't look like anyone was in there, there was a small hall way, to the left a kitchen which was pretty rammed with stuff and was a right mess and to the right was a small sitting room.

We started taking a few photos but for some resin my self of Rod just didn't feel at ease in there, one of the resins was if anyone walked past the window we would be easily seen, and just outside the cottage you could see fresh tyre tracks from a landrover and hay in the fields for the sheep so the land was being used even though the house wasn't. 

After taking a few pics down stairs we then made our way upstairs, I went in one room and rod went in the other as there wasn't much room for the two of us to be in the same room, we took a few pics then swaped rooms and for some resin I still didn't feel at ease, even upstairs it was quite a hairy feeling and with the rooms benign so small it would still be quite easy to spotted from outside in the field, anyway Im snapping away and I can hear a bang, so I stood in silence for a bit, I can still hear Rod snapping away so thought it can't be him, I quietly walked over to the room Rod was in and I said did you hear that bang and he said yeah it was me, I just hit a load of books of the shelf with my backpack, I fooking shit haha, I then returned back to the other bedroom to take a few more shots and Rod walks in with a worried look on his face, whispering the farmer is just outside and he's looking around the house, we stood back from the windows so we couldn't be seen, I can then see a landrover drive down the field and park facing towards the house with the woman farming looking towards the house. 

We can there here the to farmers talking to each other, and then he shouts up what I thought he said was Mark are you in there? it literally sounded like he was at the bottom of the stairs! we then moved towards the bedroom door trying to be as quite as posable and as we moved I stood on a toy car or something making quite a loud bang, I couldn't fooking believe it!!! 

The farmer then shouldn't right I know your in there you better come out! we just stood there in silence I could hear my heart beating, it was 100mph I could feel it beating in my throat! 
He then shouted to his wife, Margret there fooking upstairs, they then started talking Welsh, I didn't have a clue what they were saying but lucky enough Rod also speaks Welsh, I said to Rod what are they saying and he said they are going to send in the dogs! So I shouted down to him, hello who is it? and he shouted back never fooking mind who is it, what are you fooking doing? and you betting get out of my fooking house, so I shouted down we'er just taking a few photos, I didn't relies it belonged to anyone, we just thought it was abandoned.

So we walks down stairs expecting to see the farmer at the bottom of the stairs but to our surprise he was out side shouting in through the window that we had climbed in through, I said sorry buddy we just thought it was abandoned and thought we'd come in and take some photos, we haven't done any damage and we didn't mean to cause you any harm, he then put the board back over the window and said you can explain your selfs to the police, his wife was shouting all sorts of abuse and was going mental, I was more worried about her then the police. 

His wife then drive off and I said to the farmer, look there's no need to call the police and he said Ive got to call them because Ive been told by the police I'm not to hit you and just lock you in and call them, we was locked in for quite some time and in this time I was trying to resin with him, asking him general question about farming and hows the weather been etc, he was quite calm at this point, I then asked him how had the house become abbanded and he said there was a death in the family 8 years ago and they couldn't afford the up keep, he wasn't that bothered about us being in there but he said his wife goes mental, I think he was afraid of her and I don't blame him, a few time I ask him to let us out and we wouldn't run off and we'd wait for the police but as soon as I mentioned being us out he'd go nuts and say Ive got a bottle in my had and I'm not afraid to use it.

About 20 mins had gone by and I had quite a lot going though my head, I was thinking all sorts of things, like what if his wife as gone to get a gun, what if she comes back with a load of people and all sorts going though my mind, I also thought what if the police get us to delete all our pics, i know they can't make you do that but jut to keep on there good side I was prepared to do that, so I then swapped my memory card for another and started to take a few more shots of the house while waiting for the police, ad this point I can then hear a police radio, I was feeling quite relieved at this point and for the first time ever glad to see them haha

The police then took the board off the window and said alright lads whats going on? I just said we had seen the abounded cottage and decided to take a few photos, he said come on out and we'll have a chat, I started climbing out of the window and the officer helped me down, the woman farmer went mental because of this, he then took us to one side away from the farmers and just asked what was going on, I just said we like to document old abandoned buildings, we was pretty understanding, his colleague however didn't believe us for one minute, he said I don't care what you say I don't believe you and you wont change my mind, they then checked our stuff and asked us to delete all the photos, I didn't mind doing that because I had backups on another card, Rod however didn't and was gutted! they then done the relevant checks on us and sent of on our way with some kind words of advise.

Sorry if I want on a bit but it was our first time being caught and the whole experience was something else 

One more thing, that farmer telling me that the house was empty because of a death in the family had me thinking, who died? the mother the father or one of the children ? if it was the mam or dad or even both and the children had to go and live with a family member or something I just question why would all the kids stuff still be left behind in the cottage, surly they would of taking there belongings with them? could it of been one of children who had died and the parents couldn't live there anymore because of the memories? also I think its been empty longer then 8 years the last dates on the calendar and school books are 1988


----------



## degenerate (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, what a day you had. After reading that I'm more worried about being collared by a farmer than any security! Nice that you managed to keep your pictures though  great stuff there.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow that sounds mental! Brilliant pictures here, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2016)

Glad you got to see it..sorry you had a bad experience.I never saw anyone in the two times I went..dubious methods by the farmer though.. it it's different when you are actually in that situation.easy to say different from the comfort of your chair.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2016)

What a scary trip,what was the point making you delete your photos sounds like a bit of spite!!Still you got some great shots.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> What a scary trip,what was the point making you delete your photos sounds like a bit of spite!!Still you got some great shots.



It was a bit of a mad one but still very enjoyable and its part of the rush we get from doing these explores, great news, Rod as managed to retrieve his photos back by downloading some program so expect a good report from rod as well


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thats a great write up and good photos, bet you was glad to be out of there? All adds to the experience tho.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Wow that sounds mental! Brilliant pictures here, thanks for posting.



it was mental, still a great experience haha thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> Thats a great write up and good photos, bet you was glad to be out of there? All adds to the experience tho.




Thanks jsp, yeah I was glad to be out of there, I was starting to feel claustrophobic and Rod didn't help my puffing one of the E cigarets all over me, worse than fags haha


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Glad you got to see it..sorry you had a bad experience.I never saw anyone in the two times I went..dubious methods by the farmer though.. it it's different when you are actually in that situation.easy to say different from the comfort of your chair.




Wasn't really a bad experience Micky, it added to the day really


----------



## Rubex (Mar 4, 2016)

I probably shouldn't laugh but pahahaha! What an experience lol an angry farmer, an irate woman, and the police! Brilliant! Very sneaky with the memory card Jon6D. Sounds like something I would do  excellent photos!


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2016)

I enjoyed your tale of exploring the toy cottage, saying it all part of the fun is a bit obvious, true though, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Mar 4, 2016)

Got to say that was a brilliant write up and i laughed my ass off reading through it lol - The one thing i love about urbex is the not knowing whats going to happen - what you will see and who you will meet.
It gets your ticker going just like when you were a little kid - just pure adventure and this story meets all those requirments.
Loved the pictures - loved the story - i toast my first beer of the night to you
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

tazong said:


> Got to say that was a brilliant write up and i laughed my ass off reading through it lol - The one thing i love about urbex is the not knowing whats going to happen - what you will see and who you will meet.
> It gets your ticker going just like when you were a little kid - just pure adventure and this story meets all those requirments.
> Loved the pictures - loved the story - i toast my first beer of the night to you
> Thanks for sharing



Thanks Taz, many ask me what do I see in urban exploring because they just don't understand, and I say to them, remember being chased as a kid playing runout's or rat a tat ginger and the thrill you use to get from it, they say yes and I say exactly just like that, and if you can come away with a few nice pics then thats a bonus


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Mar 4, 2016)

Brilliant write up from an extremely entertaining day! Being imprisoned, threatened, Police searches - what more could we want from a day out!!! Will pop my report on in the next week or so. Loved that place (but you are right there really was an uncomfortable feeling in there) - glad we seen it now, because I'm buggered if I'm ever going back!!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree with tazong..I love the excitement..but most importantly..I do love seeing these places before they go and where few have stepped in for many years.I also love the photo opportunities they bring.sorry to put you guys through that ordeal I feel bad now helping you out..not really I laughed secretly to myself ☺


----------



## Chopper (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha brilliant, I see why you asked about it in the other thread. I've never been held by an angry farmer thankfully!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Mar 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I agree with tazong..I love the excitement..but most importantly..I do love seeing these places before they go and where few have stepped in for many years.I also love the photo opportunities they bring.sorry to put you guys through that ordeal I feel bad now helping you out..not really I laughed secretly to myself ☺



You've got nothing to apologise for - it really was a great exciting day! Entertainment at it's finest. You've got to love all these experiences - good and bad, and this was a great one! I've dined out on stories about this day ever since haha. Thanks Mikey


----------



## tazong (Mar 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I agree with tazong..I love the excitement..but most importantly..I do love seeing these places before they go and where few have stepped in for many years.I also love the photo opportunities they bring.sorry to put you guys through that ordeal I feel bad now helping you out..not really I laughed secretly to myself ☺



I have only been urbexing for about 3 months now - but since i have been doing it i really can see beauty in everything i see now and do now - not just explores but just general things in life.
It can be something simple as a old coke can with some rust lying in a gutter or a fantastic piece of wood joinery in a roof truss - down to a small ant crawling along with a leaf in it mush.
The photography and filming of places - objects - animals has enlighted a fire in me that i can not explain.
All i can say is - its a wonderful thing and i really do feel blessed that i have found and love.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Chopper said:


> Haha brilliant, I see why you asked about it in the other thread. I've never been held by an angry farmer thankfully!



Yeah, I wanted to talk about my experience then but also wanted to save it for this post


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Brilliant write up from an extremely entertaining day! Being imprisoned, threatened, Police searches - what more could we want from a day out!!! Will pop my report on in the next week or so. Loved that place (but you are right there really was an uncomfortable feeling in there) - glad we seen it now, because I'm buggered if I'm ever going back!!!



Thanks Rod, it was a extremely entertaining day and I'm looking forward to reading your post on the day and seeing your pics, and Im chuffed you managed to get your pics back because you was on a right downer all the way home over losing your pics, and I felt guilty for not suggesting you do the same as me and switch the cards


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2016)

tazong said:


> I have only been urbexing for about 3 months now - but since i have been doing it i really can see beauty in everything i see now and do now - not just explores but just general things in life.
> It can be something simple as a old coke can with some rust lying in a gutter or a fantastic piece of wood joinery in a roof truss - down to a small ant crawling along with a leaf in it mush.
> The photography and filming of places - objects - animals has enlighted a fire in me that i can not explain.
> All i can say is - its a wonderful thing and i really do feel blessed that i have found and love.



I know what you mean..I have been doing it for two and a half years now.and although I have always had and an appreciation of the outdoors and buildings old and new..it has made that appreciation even stronger now..plus what we do is very different from normal hobbies..but I would sooner be doing this.rather than the routine rubbish.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Most of the people I know thinks it's a strange thing to be doing but yet they all love the photos and ask where the location so they can have a look them selfs haha


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Love it 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 8, 2016)

It was Mockingbird, Blod and myself what got court by the woman farmer a couple of weeks before, lucky we got out and after her taking our photos and every second work began with F and ended with g. we also couldnt reason with her so in the end just walked off. 
Looks like its been well locked down now, its a a shame as I have been 3 times and each time its been getting more wrecked so maybe its a good thing. As you said its been empty a lot longer than 8 years, 30 more the like. 
Nice write up and photos by the way (Y) (I stuck the rag doll on the chair in the corner  )


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 8, 2016)

That is a very LULZy story about getting pinched!  Land owners as opposed to Police and Secca can be a really crabby bunch. The farmers wife sounds terrifying. What's up with all the threats of violence - sounds like he was pretty freaked out. Good tactic with the spare memory card though, but sod deleting photos if you haven't got a spare card! The false imprisonment and threats of violence should be enough reason for you to keep your pics and call it quits. Scary sh*t, well done for keeping your cool and calming him down.


----------



## Luise (Apr 8, 2016)

Good story, I did laugh but knowing my luck I would of keeled over from heart failure if that happened to me.
Good idea on the memory card tho.. Think ill buy a second just incase!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 8, 2016)

Well you certainly had quite the experience, I have to admit I did laugh tho >.>, it always seems to be the farmers or land wonders who are the most irate!


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 11, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> It was Mockingbird, Blod and myself what got court by the woman farmer a couple of weeks before, lucky we got out and after her taking our photos and every second work began with F and ended with g. we also couldnt reason with her so in the end just walked off.
> Looks like its been well locked down now, its a a shame as I have been 3 times and each time its been getting more wrecked so maybe its a good thing. As you said its been empty a lot longer than 8 years, 30 more the like.
> Nice write up and photos by the way (Y) (I stuck the rag doll on the chair in the corner  )



Haha you could of warned me how nuts she was


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 11, 2016)

Lone Wanderer said:


> Well you certainly had quite the experience, I have to admit I did laugh tho >.>, it always seems to be the farmers or land wonders who are the most irate!



Yeah, don't matter how big you are and don't matter if there's 10 of you, farmers will always give you sh*t for being on there land, even the old 80 year olds, they fearless haha :icon_evil


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 11, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Haha you could of warned me how nuts she was



Did tell Mikeymutt 

(When I tripped over the old rad by the door coming out, she said "I hope you break your f*****G leg"  )


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 12, 2016)

cunningplan said:


> Did tell Mikeymutt
> 
> (When I tripped over the old rad by the door coming out, she said "I hope you break your f*****G leg"  )



Yeah Mikey did mention it Haha she was nuts fair play, she went mad because one of the coppers helped me trough the window


----------



## sasha (Apr 13, 2016)

Ok, i LOVE urban exploration and i know it has its's risks but one thing i have always stood by is respect. You were trespassing on private property even after you'd been told that the people who own this property do not want people going to that house. You make fun of the people who own it for having a go at you and against their wishes did not delete the photographs you took, instead publishing them online. That is so disrespectful. This house looks a shrine to me and obviously has some deep meaning to the owner.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 14, 2016)

sasha said:


> Ok, i LOVE urban exploration and i know it has its's risks but one thing i have always stood by is respect. You were trespassing on private property even after you'd been told that the people who own this property do not want people going to that house. You make fun of the people who own it for having a go at you and against their wishes did not delete the photographs you took, instead publishing them online. That is so disrespectful. This house looks a shrine to me and obviously has some deep meaning to the owner.



Are you a farmers wife?


----------



## HughieD (Apr 14, 2016)

sasha said:


> Ok, i LOVE urban exploration and i know it has its's risks but one thing i have always stood by is respect. You were trespassing on private property even after you'd been told that the people who own this property do not want people going to that house. You make fun of the people who own it for having a go at you and against their wishes did not delete the photographs you took, instead publishing them online. That is so disrespectful. This house looks a shrine to me and obviously has some deep meaning to the owner.



No introduction and your first contribution to the forum above. Did you just register to sound off about the morality of urban exploring or can we expect some contribution to the forum given your 'love' of urban exploration?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 14, 2016)

The fact that there is both a pupil's and teacher's name written on the front of the exercise books shown in some of the photographs, will allow anybody who knows the actual location of this place, to fully research what happened to the last occupants. As has been stated, the place has certainly been abandoned by the last occupant family for longer than 8 years, clothing styles certainly are a lot older than that. However, I suspect that equating a death 8 years ago with the original abandonment is completely wrong - far more likely the deceased person was somebody with cash to spare for the upkeep and the time to check on the place from time to time to make sure all was clean and secure. It is just possible that this person was the children's father - abandoned by his wife, who ran off with the children. The 'museum' of women's clothing points to the husband/partner being the lonely partner. Sasha's 'woman instinct' is spot on about the shrine aspect, and I must admit, as I have got older, scenes like this do give me a sense of unease. Still a very good set of photographs Jon6D, they told a 'possible' story very well. I hope you are able to do a bit of extra research and find the true facts of this place.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 14, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The fact that there is both a pupil's and teacher's name written on the front of the exercise books shown in some of the photographs, will allow anybody who knows the actual location of this place, to fully research what happened to the last occupants. As has been stated, the place has certainly been abandoned by the last occupant family for longer than 8 years, clothing styles certainly are a lot older than that. However, I suspect that equating a death 8 years ago with the original abandonment is completely wrong - far more likely the deceased person was somebody with cash to spare for the upkeep and the time to check on the place from time to time to make sure all was clean and secure. It is just possible that this person was the children's father - abandoned by his wife, who ran off with the children. The 'museum' of women's clothing points to the husband/partner being the lonely partner. Sasha's 'woman instinct' is spot on about the shrine aspect, and I must admit, as I have got older, scenes like this do give me a sense of unease. Still a very good set of photographs Jon6D, they told a 'possible' story very well. I hope you are able to do a bit of extra research and find the true facts of this place.



Yeah thats another possibility, the mother could of ran off with the children, didn't think of that one


----------



## sasha (Apr 18, 2016)

In response to some above comments, no i am not a farmers wife. And yes i plan to make many good contributions to this forum 

But seriously guys, in this case, imagine someone walking through your back garden to look through your shed. Would you be pi**ed off? This is no different, bigger scale of land, but no different.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

sasha said:


> In response to some above comments, no i am not a farmers wife. And yes i plan to make many good contributions to this forum
> 
> But seriously guys, in this case, imagine someone walking through your back garden to look through your shed. Would you be pi**ed off? This is no different, bigger scale of land, but no different.



But hang on. Aren't we talking about an abandoned house, not someone's garden shed?


----------



## sasha (Apr 19, 2016)

HughieD said:


> But hang on. Aren't we talking about an abandoned house, not someone's garden shed?



Just because it is in abandoned house it does not automatically entitle people to visit it! People still go there knowing full well, that the owners keep an eye on it and do not want people going to it.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 19, 2016)

sasha said:


> Just because it is in abandoned house it does not automatically entitle people to visit it! People still go there knowing full well, that the owners keep an eye on it and do not want people going to it.



So what are you doing on here?? It was the 3rd time I had been there with no problems the other two, I've been caught a few times and this was the only time I could not reason with the woman. Saying she was the farmer dost mean she was the owner. If you dont want to enter a abandoned house or building "Your on the wrong site"


----------



## tazong (Apr 19, 2016)

sasha said:


> Just because it is in abandoned house it does not automatically entitle people to visit it! People still go there knowing full well, that the owners keep an eye on it and do not want people going to it.



To be honest I sort of understand what your saying but I think maybe you have not helped yourself by the way your coming across to people, especially when you have not contributed a post of your own.
You have to remember wether someone is keeping a eye on it or not , it's still a civil trespass and no matter how you look at it from any moral ground , your being a bit naughty and your at a place maybe you should not be.
So where do you draw the line then?
If you do explores you should know this - I think as long as people respect the place don't take or damage anything or force entry , it's all pretty much fair game.
If the place meant that much to someone it would be sealed tight and that would be the end of it.

I think you need to get off your high moral throne because if you do explores like you say you do , your just as guilty as every other explorer on here.
Kindest regards


----------



## krela (Apr 19, 2016)

sasha said:


> Just because it is in abandoned house it does not automatically entitle people to visit it! People still go there knowing full well, that the owners keep an eye on it and do not want people going to it.



We have had this discussion many times. You've made your point, that's enough now. If you disagree with something someone has done please take it up with them directly via PMs.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 19, 2016)

sasha said:


> Ok, i LOVE urban exploration and i know it has its's risks but one thing i have always stood by is respect. You were trespassing on private property even after you'd been told that the people who own this property do not want people going to that house. You make fun of the people who own it for having a go at you and against their wishes did not delete the photographs you took, instead publishing them online. That is so disrespectful. This house looks a shrine to me and obviously has some deep meaning to the owner.



I haven't had permission for any of my other posts and 99% of the other posts on here haven't either, and I didn't need to be told by the land owners that they don't want me on there property to know that they didn't want me on there property, because thats the case most of the time, no land or property owner wants you on there land or in there property, but if we played be the rules there would be no urban exploring and very little posts on site, I wasn't making fun of the people, I was just saying how they reacted to the situation, I didn't delete the photos and that makes no difference, even if I did delete them I could of retrieved them with backup software, and publishing them on here makes no difference because they are already on here anyway. No harm was caused to either party, no damage caused just a few stored memories, and good ones may I add


----------



## ironsky (Apr 19, 2016)

Interesting report and nice pics. From what you have written in your induction my gut feeling is a child may have died in that house given the amount toys left behide perhaps that explains why the lady farmer went mad so much the house is a very personal space. It's unlikely they would share what really happened in that house with strangers which is understandable.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh wow amazing place! Love the toy cars, some of them I have the same in my mums attic somewhere!

Thanks for this one!


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Oh wow amazing place! Love the toy cars, some of them I have the same in my mums attic somewhere!
> 
> Thanks for this one!



yeah lots of childhood memories in this place, BMX hat and the home made calendar sent me back in time, I remember having one of them hats and making a calendar like that in school with the father christmas, holly, christmas tree stencil


----------



## Malenis (May 3, 2016)

I enjoyed, thanks for sharing  Glad you made it out safely LOL


----------

